# Touched up my 7 year old pc



## abirli (Jun 4, 2012)

i just wanted to share some pictures of my computer. after my #2 8800gtx died i decided to change up a few things

i switched from an external water cooling system to a custom interior system, painted the inside black, sleeved the wires and tidied up a bit


specs
680sli
4gb ram
c2duo at 3.4
8800gtx
1tb hdd

heres what it used to look like







[/IMG]





[/IMG]

then it went to this






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

and now this





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


thanks for lookin


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 4, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice Apple!


----------



## DarkOCean (Jun 4, 2012)

Isn't that core 2 duo a little to weak for the 680's.


----------



## R00kie (Jun 4, 2012)

DarkOCean, you have misunderstood a little bit, the 680sli is a motherboard's chipset


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 4, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> Isn't that core 2 duo a little to weak for the 680's.



Its a Nforce 680 SLI chipset not GPU's! He has two 8800GTX's


----------



## nleksan (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks very nice!  Did you sleeve those cables yourself, or buy them pre-sleeved (the white ones)?  Those are exactly what I need, and yours look amazing, so I would love to hear what brand they are or what you used to sleeve them!


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice man ! I have also a 4 years old Rampage Extreme X48.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 4, 2012)

> Touched up my 7 year old pc


.....  pervert :shadedshu  

OT looks good man


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 4, 2012)

gorgeous... needs lighting and also those perforated lian li front panels.


----------



## Goodman (Jun 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its a Nforce 680 SLI chipset not GPU's!* He has two 8800GTX's*



Not anymore... all i see now is one card 

Nice clean job specially on the wires


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 4, 2012)

Thread header, just sounds wrong 

sorry forgot to say, likeing the work looks good, staged progession ,much like mine..


just as a quick tip i used black sound proofing foam( sticky backed to cover the visable interior of my case, and  done well it looks kinda , alcantara'd (like a furry dashboard) , i think it looks pretty good and has less reflectivity then paint and helps with noise levels.


----------



## abirli (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks everyone

i think the sleeve i used was bitspower and i did them myself. used two staples because im cheap!

and yes i used to have two 8800gtx but one died

i used regular black spray paint and caked it on, as you can see it ran in some places, i used plasti dip for the blu ray drive tho, that stuff it cool


----------



## Goodman (Jun 6, 2012)

abirli said:


> yes i used to have two 8800gtx but one died




Bake it...
-->http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109322&highlight=how+to+bake+your+card


----------



## DarkOCean (Jun 6, 2012)

gdallsk said:


> DarkOCean, you have misunderstood a little bit, the 680sli is a motherboard's chipset



my bad i'm not familiar with old chipsets.



Goodman said:


> Bake it...
> -->http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109322&highlight=how+to+bake+your+card


good ideea.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol wow this makes me feel old!


----------



## abirli (Jun 11, 2012)

EDIT////

I tried the baking suggestion and it worked! installed the 8800 on my friends new build and it fired right up. im shocked to say the least, we both couldnt believe it actually worked. 

i have since sleeved the remaining 12 pci cables and installed the card and enabled sli. all systems go.

all i have yet to do is clean the water block for it. does anyone know if draino is bad for copper?

thanks you so much for the baking suggestion


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jun 11, 2012)

> *Touched up my 7 year old* pc


dont like your choice of words :shadedshu but the rig looks good!


----------



## abirli (Jun 11, 2012)

you all have gutter minds!


----------



## Goodman (Jun 11, 2012)

abirli said:


> EDIT////
> 
> I tried the baking suggestion and it worked! installed the 8800 on my friends new build and it fired right up. im shocked to say the least, we both couldnt believe it actually worked.
> 
> ...



Thx! to let us know how it worked out for you & i am glad to see it's working again , now go back to SLI & have fun!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 11, 2012)

abirli said:


> all i have yet to do is clean the water block for it. does anyone know if draino is bad for copper?



gona sound silly but dipping it in vinegar or coke overnight should do the trick, not tried this but ol house wife one has surely gota work for summat,  it cleans pennies...minas any cover or seals though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 11, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> gona sound silly but dipping it in vinegar or coke overnight should do the trick, not tried this but ol house wife one has surely gota work for summat,  it cleans pennies...minas any cover or seals though.



I swear I read "Ol house wife gota work to clean penises".


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 11, 2012)

lol your thread name is zo wrong but  every time i see it i lol so hard!

nice rig though and good thing that the 8800gtx got to life with baking


----------



## hat (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll just jump on the 'touched up my 7 year old' bandwagon now.


----------



## abirli (Jun 13, 2012)

another edit//

the 88000 will run windows but when i play a game it instantly artifacts like crazy, green and red everywhere.

assume the gpu is donzo 

doesnt matter tho, ill scoop another one up off of ebay


----------



## arsenala (Jul 7, 2012)

Really nice


----------



## Elmo (Jul 7, 2012)

hmm the good old days 780i


----------

